# What is a military watch



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

The O & W Earlybird, we are told, was purchsed and used by U.S military personnel during the Vietnam war. Does this mean it can be classed as a military watch?

Does a watch have to be suitably stamped on the back to become military or just worn by personnel?

Some watches are described as military style, what is this style or is it just a modern stereotype? The E/Bird certainly doesn't fall into this stereotypical category.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Traveller

To me, and most miltary timepiece collectors, a true military watch is one that has been issued and has all the property markings associated with such timepieces.

The O&W fits into the category of watches favoured by military personnel. Private purchase pieces used by servicemen. Another example from the same era is the Glycine Airman.

Military style is an overused term in my opinion. It seems that anything with a black dial or rotating bezel gets called military style.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Exactly Foggy - your last paragraph describes what I meant with "stereotype"

Years ago ( no I'll not say how many) when walking home from school I found a watch, it's away being repaired at the moment, a Sindaco 15 jwl manual wind, I'm told from the 1950's, with military markings on the case back. It worked fine when I found it, just needed a bit of a case clean up and new crystal. Only a small 30mm diameter with 16mm lug spacings. I'll post a picture (now that I'm getting the hang of it) when it's returned and I'd appreciate any info that any military fans on the forum may have.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Interesting, Traveller - look forward to seeing the pics. I must say, I've never heard of an issued Sindaco, so it will be good to see the markings. Do you remember what they were ?? My best guess, if it is an issued British watch, would be that it has ATP markings.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

No can't recall the markings but will either quote them or post pic. (or both), however ATP rings a bell, but can't guarantee my camera work!

The crown is unusual, pull out, set time by keeping pulled out when turning and release, it then springs back to winding position.


----------

